# avery vs dakota



## fowledevolution (Nov 27, 2012)

here is a small video we made
give us some feed back so we can do better videos
thanks in advance
mario


----------



## duckyboymn (Jan 28, 2006)

Why are so many guys stuck on dakota decoys. Terrible head positions and body lines and no movement to the snows.


----------



## fowledevolution (Nov 27, 2012)

duckyboymn said:


> Why are so many guys stuck on dakota decoys. Terrible head positions and body lines and no movement to the snows.


well i cant say we are stuck on dakota decoys since we have other decoys,
but in our experience they are very good decoys...


----------



## fowledevolution (Nov 27, 2012)

thanks for watching!!!
:beer:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

We run 400 GHG fullbodys and we really like them.


----------

